# Fat leaking inside pit boss barrel



## Smokerbozz (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi. 
I cooked 3 briskets for family and friends this last week and after each cook I did a total cleaning of the burning pot. Today I decided to give a good cleaning and to my total surprise, there is a ton of fat in the bottom of the barrel. Is this normal? It is my first pellet smoker and I’m really bummed with this. Any help and tips are appreciated .


----------



## How2doit? (Jun 10, 2020)

I just bought my first smoker. Following


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 10, 2020)

What model Pit Boss did do you have?  Is the smoker pretty close to level?  Most of them have a plate that sits above the fire pot and goes almost end to end of the smoker. That plate has to be put in correctly otherwise it will not drain correctly and eventually you will have a fire in there (don't ask me how I know that) You should have gotten a bucket to hang on the outside more than likely the right side and that is where it should drain to as the plate when properly installed will slant towards it. 
Be sure to let us know if any of that worked or we need to think about other causes


----------



## Shaunlap (Jun 10, 2020)

i experience this with my Traeger as well. The plate spans the whole length but not quite the width. If i have meat hanging out too close to the front or back edges drippings get down in there. Typically if this happens the smoker gets a good cleaning after i let it cool down for about half an hour. I would say its normal in this case and it is just resolved by having your meat over the drip pan or using some aluminum foil to funnel the edges onto the drip pan. Hope this helps


----------



## How2doit? (Jun 10, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> What model Pit Boss did do you have?  Is the smoker pretty close to level?  Most of them have a plate that sits above the fire pot and goes almost end to end of the smoker. That plate has to be put in correctly otherwise it will not drain correctly and eventually you will have a fire in there (don't ask me how I know that) You should have gotten a bucket to hang on the outside more than likely the right side and that is where it should drain to as the plate when properly installed will slant towards it.
> Be sure to let us know if any of that worked or we need to think about other causes
> [/QUOT


----------



## How2doit? (Jun 10, 2020)

I did check so many times and seems like the plate is in the correct position. The amount of fat is large and I’m really concerned of smoking anything again and get fire all over. I did a little leak test with plain water, and absolutely nothing seems to be leaking. What are the chances that my smoker may be having something really wrong with it?


----------



## mike guy (Jun 10, 2020)

I am not sure about pit boss, but I would not say that's normal with my pellet smoker.  Grease in the barrel would start to concern me.  If it mixes with the ash, it can form a very flammable slurry near the burn pot.  My understanding is grease in the barrel / near the burn pot is how the weber surefire was catching fire.

Maybe it's completely fine with the geometry you have in that cooker.  Not trying to sound the alarm, just saying that I haven't seen it on any of my clean outs and it would concern me.


----------



## How2doit? (Jun 10, 2020)

mike guy said:


> I am not sure about pit boss, but I would not say that's normal with my pellet smoker.  Grease in the barrel would start to concern me.  If it mixes with the ash, it can form a very flammable slurry near the burn pot.  My understanding is grease in the barrel / near the burn pot is how the weber surefire was catching fire.
> 
> Maybe it's completely fine with the geometry you are have in that cooker.  Not trying to sound the alarm, just saying that I haven't seen it on any of my clean outs and it would concern me.


I am there. Scared and afraid of smoking anything again. Is it possible to return a grill after use if there is a issue with it? I bough 45 days ago and this is extremely frustrating...


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 10, 2020)

You didn't say what model Pit Boss you have


----------



## How2doit? (Jun 10, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> You didn't say what model Pit Boss you have


I apologize. It is the Pit Boss 820


----------



## BigW. (Jun 10, 2020)

Did you get any fat inside the grease bucket?  Is the hole plugged?  I'd give it a good cleaning, check to make sure tray is good, hole unplugged etc.  Then fire it up for dinner.  I would not be to concerned.


----------



## How2doit? (Jun 10, 2020)

BigW. said:


> Did you get any fat inside the grease bucket?  Is the hole plugged?  I'd give it a good cleaning, check to make sure tray is good, hole unplugged etc.  Then fire it up for dinner.  I would not be to concerned.


I did get grease in the bucket. Tray seems to be fine but I really think is the problem here...will check again tonight


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 10, 2020)

If that model is like the Austin XL the "tray" should be rounded on the top and a channel like formed on each side that faces up. The left side of the "tray" should have some slots cut in it and there are tabs sticking up in the smoker for them to fit into. The right side basically just sits there no slots. You should be able to see the slant of the "tray" when it's in the correct position.  Other than that make sure the drain hole is not plugged or clogged.


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 10, 2020)

I have the same problem. Lots of grease in the barrel as well as in the grease pot.  Two and a half years and I haven't figured out why but never any fires ;) Just a bigger clean up mess.  I have the 440D FYI.


----------



## Steff3 (Jun 10, 2020)

I have the 820SC and no problems with grease.  Be sure the defusser is sitting with the slots on the left side so they fit. Also that you are on a level surface.  As another poster stated as well, the very front and back of the cooking area on the grates could be dropping grease into the barrel so try to keep you cooks away from the very edges.  For what its worth, while I do vacuum out the fire pot at least every other cook, I don't usually vacuum out the barrel very often so as to absorb any grease that may drip to the barrel, but that's just me.


----------



## rodeopepper (Mar 26, 2022)

How2doit? said:


> I did get grease in the bucket. Tray seems to be fine but I really think is the problem here...will check again tonight


Unfortunate to hear you having issue but I’ve avoided the pot boss because of their grease management system. That rounded barrel deflector and the narrow channel just look like a problem waiting to happen. If anything falls down or bakes on there it’s going to “clog” the channel and drip over the edge. If Pit boss would change that I would probably be looking at the more seriously. When you look at others they have a large flat plate that slants to one side with the drain area being the full size of the cooking area. I thought about trying one and adding some wings to the side to make that channel larger but think I’ll just stick with what I’ve seen work. Good luck.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 27, 2022)

Been running my PB Austin lx for 4 years and no grease in the barrel section, Been a great unit so far, that said I don't put large amounts of meat close to the barrel sides . plenty enuff room on mine I don't have to crowd the food.


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Mar 27, 2022)

I have the PB1150 and have only had it happen once when I had the diffuser plate in wrong.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 27, 2022)

Not totally familiar with this model, but it sounds very similar to most pellet with a large drip tray under the grates.  Options for leakage as I see it are:

Drip tray not installed correctly.
smoker not level enough for all the fat to drain to the bucket side (seems unlikely as you had fat in the bucket).
OR the briskets hung over to close to the front and back and the fat dripped in between the drip tray and the front and back walls.  I have done with the a load of ribs.  It’s an easy error when loading them fairly full.


----------



## Autismherotx (Mar 27, 2022)

Hello. I have the Lexington pit boss, I bought from Walmart yesterday and this Is where the grease is leaking into the barrel.  Looks like there is a bad weld near the grease chute.  I called Walmart customer service and they did a refund. They also advised me to throw away the grill.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 28, 2022)

Autismherotx said:


> Looks like there is a bad weld near the grease chute. I called Walmart customer service and they did a refund. They also advised me to throw away the grill.


Good catch.  WOW toss it??  I would try some of that red high temp sealant.  Maybe…is that too risky?  Dunno for sure on that


----------



## rodeopepper (Mar 28, 2022)

I would keep the grill if you can for spare parts. Also you could get someone with a welder to patch that up pretty easy.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 28, 2022)

rodeopepper said:


> Also you could get someone with a welder to patch that up pretty easy.


That seems like a good idea too


----------

